# Solved: Canon MP130 MFC Error 5200



## angelsopa (Feb 27, 2008)

Desperate!!!!!!
After using my above mentioned unit to scan a few images (worked OK) the next time I went to use it (about 5 min.) It had spat the dummy and showed me an Error message
5200. Could not find any mention about this in the manual. Turned everything off overnight when I turned computer and printer on in the morning, same problem.
When I open the covers ,as if to change the ink tanks, the Print heads are still hard over to the right. Any suggestions please.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Maybe something here will help. Error 5200 is mentioned on this web page:

http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/canon/bj/s400.htm


----------



## angelsopa (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Alex, It appears to be a different model Printer, although since the original post I have contact Canon Australia and they tell me that error code indicates either overheating or underheating of the printhead.
Either way I must take It to a service centre and for a fee of $70.00 ? they will diagnose problem,and the parts could be $100.00. Hardly seems worth it to me as I can get a brand new bells and whistles HP PS C5280 Multi-Function for $138.00.
Would you happen to know anything about this particular machine.
thanks again for the help


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Error codes usually follow a set pattern within a brand and line of products so the chart I linked to is on target.

As for that particular brand and model, or any brand and model, I know very little about printers beyond diagnosing a problem. I take my printer repairs to a local shop.


----------



## angelsopa (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks Alex, Just to let you know. Seeing that I had decided to buy another machine I bit the bullet and pulled out the print head (Quite easy actually) and found that there was some dried up accumulated ink on the bottom. Cleaned all the gunk off with a soft cloth and "metholated spirits" , let it dry and reassembled.
Bingo !!! she started to work again, probably not photo quality, but I don't print photos mainly text and greyscale pix.
Without your comments I doubt if I would have tried, so thanks again.


----------

